# Disney plus any word?



## Thorfrog (Nov 24, 2017)

Has Tivo made any statement for Disney plus? Other than snarky remarks on other sites I have yet to read any legitimate response from them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is ZERO chance TiVo gets a Disney+ app without a major upgrade to their whole app system. They're still using an HTML5 app protocol used for Samsung TVs in 2015. Samsung doesn’t even use it any more. 

They need to upgrade to AndroidTV like they promised at CES, or at the very least upgrade to a more modern HTML5 platform.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> There is ZERO chance TiVo gets a Disney+ app without a major upgrade to their whole app system. They're still using an HTML5 app protocol used for Samsung TVs in 2015. Samsung doesn't even use it any more.
> 
> They need to upgrade to AndroidTV like they promised at CES, or at the very least upgrade to a more modern HTML5 platform.


Can you clarify that a bit for me...when you say upgrade to android tv you mean just the dongle or the whole tivo system (bolt, minis etc.) also how hard would that be? If they had app support it would be so easy to just make tivo my primary driver at every tv.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has a commercial product that they sell to cable companies where the whole thing runs on AndroidTV, rather than the Linux/custom system they use now. This AndroidTV box has full access to the Google Play store and any app that is offered with TV support. The only cavete right now is that this product doesn't actually record. It's designed for cable companies that use "cloud DVRs" so it has no internal recording capabilities. TiVo mentioned at CES that they were working on that and would release a full fledge DVR based on AndoidTV sometime this year. A lot of us assumed that's what the Edge was going to be, but sadly it was not.

Their current app platform is based on the Samsung TV HTML5 app platform that was released with Samsung Smart TVs back in 2015. Samsung itself has abandoned that platform and stopped updating apps for those TVs, and many of TiVos current app suppliers have specifically said they will not be updating their apps any further for the TiVo platform. The big indicator here though with regard to Disney+ is Hulu. Hulu is also owned by Disney, and they've already said they plan no further development for the TiVo platform. Their website even lists TiVo as supporting "classic only", or something like that, meaning they have no plans to even update the Hulu app to support the new UI they're using on every other device.

That being said TiVo has said they plan to release a new Mini sometime next year that will be based on AndoridTV. So maybe you can use that to just control your TiVo headlessly and get all the apps you want.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In the meantime the FireTV Stick is only $35 and works great. Has Disney+, AppleTV+ and every other app you'd want. Only think it's missing compared to my AppleTV is the Spectrum app that allows me to watch VOD. Although they say that's "coming soon". (the AppleTV app was just released a few months ago)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thorfrog said:


> Has Tivo made any statement for Disney plus? Other than snarky remarks on other sites I have yet to read any legitimate response from them.


No chance it happens.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

Dan203 thank you and that would be incredible if they released minis that ran on Android tv and had full app support and TiVo tie ins... right now I run a mini, Firestick and Directv box into a caavo and it’s worked great but I have 4 other TVs in my house I am waiting on TiVo to have a solution for that could replace the fire sticks etc and have a true all in one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> In the meantime the FireTV Stick is only $35 and works great.


Most days $25. I bought six at $25 or less this year...

Slickdeals: Searching for "4k fire tv stick 24.99"


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> (the AppleTV app was just released a few months ago)


The good news about that is if you have an AppleTV and Spectrum, they are allowing new customers to buy an appletv from them instead of ever renting a STB, and if you don't want to pay for it up front they will add it to your bill for 12 months. So they are fairly committed to keep the AppleTV app up to date. But I don't think they are dropping support for the Roku app anytime soon either.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> In the meantime the FireTV Stick is only $35 and works great. Has Disney+, AppleTV+ and every other app you'd want. Only think it's missing compared to my AppleTV is the Spectrum app that allows me to watch VOD. Although they say that's "coming soon". (the AppleTV app was just released a few months ago)


$40 Roku sticks have the Spectrum app, and no "preview ads" before shows start.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Narkul said:


> $40 Roku sticks have the Spectrum app, and no "preview ads" before shows start.


That's good to know. I bought the AppleTV first because it was touted as being superior to everything else, and I assumed from the price it was. But I didn't like it. I couldn't control it from my Alexa and the touch remote drove me insane. I switched to the FireTV because of the Alexa and Ring integration. I can have it show any of my Ring cameras on the TV and if I get up to go to the bathroom and forget to hit pause I can just say "Alexa, pause" and it'll do it for me. I also like the remote a lot better than the AppleTV. My only qualm is they put the play/pause button right next to the home button and on more than one occasion I've hit the home button by mistake exiting the app and the show I was watching. I wish they would have spaced those out a bit more, or put the home button up top opposite the power button. Oh speaking of which that's another problem with the AppleTV. It relied exclusively on HDMI-CEC for the TV power. My TV would always come on, but there was only a 20% chance, at best, that it would actually turn off when I put the AppleTV to sleep. I played with all the settings and even upgraded the firmware on the TV, but no dice. Most of the time I had to grab the TV remote and turn it off after putting the AppleTV to sleep. The power button on the FireTV remote seems to use IR which works perfectly.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

same, did not like the "the fruit company" TV either.

With Sling $30 blue with AirTv in DVR mode for locals, KODI for steaming off the NAS and Prime video. I stay in one interface, one remote on all the TV's. Yeah the home and play/pause are too close together. TiVo are gathering dust.

no stupid whatever + in the guide
I though I would never stream, but Tivo pushed me to it. Thanks Tivo, and thanks for saving me lots of $$$ .


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That's good to know. I bought the AppleTV first because it was touted as being superior to everything else, and I assumed from the price it was. But I didn't like it. I couldn't control it from my Alexa and the touch remote drove me insane. I switched to the FireTV because of the Alexa and Ring integration. I can have it show any of my Ring cameras on the TV and if I get up to go to the bathroom and forget to hit pause I can just say "Alexa, pause" and it'll do it for me. I also like the remote a lot better than the AppleTV. My only qualm is they put the play/pause button right next to the home button and on more than one occasion I've hit the home button by mistake exiting the app and the show I was watching. I wish they would have spaced those out a bit more, or put the home button up top opposite the power button. Oh speaking of which that's another problem with the AppleTV. It relied exclusively on HDMI-CEC for the TV power. My TV would always come on, but there was only a 20% chance, at best, that it would actually turn off when I put the AppleTV to sleep. I played with all the settings and even upgraded the firmware on the TV, but no dice. Most of the time I had to grab the TV remote and turn it off after putting the AppleTV to sleep. The power button on the FireTV remote seems to use IR which works perfectly.


The firestick remote is a nightmare in the dark for me, I only use it for the HDhomerun which Roku doesn't support. The Roku remote is laid out a little better, but still has the tiny play/pause button. The Tivo remote is still the best laid out for bedtime viewing.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree, if you want Disney+ that bad that you can watch on the tv instead of a computer/tablet etc, get a fire stick or roku. I got my dad the roku streaming stick for Christmas. He has a Frontier fios box which only has Netflix. So he was even worse off then i was with apps.I got it for him because i wanted him to be able to use all the apps we use. We got Netflix, Hulu and Prime Video. I also got it for him so he can see the new season of The Expanse and season 5 when it comes out in 2020. He also watches The Orville which is moving to Hulu. So now he will be able to watch that as well.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> They're still using an HTML5 app protocol used for Samsung TVs in 2015. Samsung doesn't even use it any more.


Do you have an authoritive source saying that? I know they use TiVo Home Media Engine SDK (HME). And see Add an Application?; wmcbrine is well known as being familiar with Tivo programming. He says (as of a year ago) there is no information about anything newer than HME.


----------

